# Condi Rice says No to possible VP nod fromTrump



## JimH52 (Jun 18, 2016)

Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':

Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 18, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.


*She has said no to the last two presidents*.Stanford pays her well. No story in this OP.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 18, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> ...



She would have been a better candidate against Hillary than Donnie.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 18, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


*She has stated for years now she has no interest but the press keeps suggesting it. How about you liberals just let her do the job she wants and cut the crap?*


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 18, 2016)

Condi Rice would make a great President but she like many highly qualified people wants no part of the circus that is American Presidential politics. And I don't blame her a bit. She has stated this for years.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just another name for Donnie to mark off his list.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 18, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Just another name for Donnie to mark off his list.


*You got a link to show where he asked her? Or do you want to just stay a lying sack of sh#t?*


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 18, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.



Condoleezza Rice has no interest in running as VP and I applaud her for not wanting to do it. The Progressive Left was horrible to her when she was the Secretary of State and if she ran as Trump VP those like you would dismiss her and use racial terms to describe her.

Those like Rice ( Not Susan ), Collins, and Snowe have no interest being VP and if Trump is looking for someone on the female side he will be limited on this one.

Martinez of New Mexico will most likely say no, so it leave either Palin, Bachmann, or Brewer of Arizona as his possible female candidate for VP and none of them are a strong choices in my opinion.

Also I agree with Dark Fury and the left need to stop conjuring up Rice name as possible Candidates and should focus on actual candidates like Christie, Brewer and Martinez ( again I doubt Martinez will accept ).


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 18, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Just another name for Donnie to mark off his list.
> ...



Sonny, I never said he asked her.  She gave him a preemptive No....like i DID SAY, No respectable Republican wants wants their political career's ruined by attaching themselves to Donnie....except maybe a few mindless cult members...


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 18, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> ...



"The Left" conjured up nothing.  She came out and said it.  I know the depression of having Donnie as your nominee is overwhelming, but stop trying to blame Progressives for Your Party' ineptness.

YOU ASKED FOR TRUMP!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 18, 2016)

She's holding out for real power and money...

Support Is Growing For Condoleezza Rice As NFL Commissioner


----------



## jillian (Jun 18, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.



why would anyone with even a modicum of a decent reputation sully themselves with the bigot?


----------



## Desperado (Jun 18, 2016)

Good, she wanted to be the NFL Commissioner anyway


----------



## Trumpette46 (Jun 18, 2016)

Donald Trump would never ask Condoleezza Rice to be his VP. No wonder she doesn't want to be affiliated with a Presidential nominee that wants to build a wall on the Mexican border. She is a member of the Bilderberg Group, Council on Foreign Relations (CFR) and the Trilateral Commission. Groups that want a One World Government and a New World Order.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 19, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.


Yea Rice and Trump, that's awkward just thinking of it, I just cant see someone of her stature taking orders from him...

This ticket would be more formidable if she were Prez, and he was the VP..

I'm predicting Trump will go with Christie, and Clinton goes with Warren..


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 19, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.


Good........never understood peoples fascination with her to begin with


----------



## OldLady (Jun 19, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> ...


It will end up being Christie because he's the only one who wants it.  Birds of a feather.  The Thug Duo.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 19, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> ...



....and he will be crushed in November.  A New York guy with a New Jersey guy and he STILL loses New York and New Jersey.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Christie has his issues and is the GOP version of Mayor Richard M. Daley but by no means is he as insane as Trump,but I agree he will most likely be the VP candidate.


----------



## Kristian (Jun 19, 2016)

Rice is now history.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




As Rice has been firm against any and all possible entries into politics since 2009, only a lying piece of shit would claim that there her STILL being against any politic office implies anything negative about anyone.


You guys must be pretty desperate to try to gin this up into something.

What happened? Getting more movement from post shooting polls?


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2016)

jillian said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> ...


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> ...




She had her moment.

Her background was mostly on the Soviet Union, a field that is not much in demand these days.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 19, 2016)

Kristian said:


> Rice is now history.



Rice has more brains in her little finger than Donnie has under his orange hair.

She would be history if she said yes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 19, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.


True.

At least no republican with a future in politics.

He may have no other choice than to ask Christie – his career is over.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 19, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> > Rice is now history.
> ...


Actually, she is history.

And no republican candidate in his right mind would ask Rice to be his running mate – too close of an association to the disaster that was the Bush administration.

Indeed, Rice’s ‘brains’ will always be called into question, the consequence of her bizarre, blind devotion to the likes of George W. Bush.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Are you referring to the bridge incident?, 2 assholes with nasty attitudes, tempers, I doubt this relationship would last? , wouldn't be surprised if Trump pisses Christie off too the point they end up trading blows?

I can't think of any boss that could be worse, harder to work for than Trump


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 19, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Trump come off as a delight to work for as long as you have a smoke machine that blow all the smoke you can up his ass because if not then yeah he come off as a douche nozzle from hell...


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 19, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



How do you work for Trump?

*"Yes sir, you are right.  You are always right sir.  Oh, and may I add that you are not only rich sir, you are very rich sir."

"No sir, I don't think the wide tie makes you look fat, sir.  Yes sir, I think orange is a wonderful color, sir."*

If you say NO! to Donnie, you better have another job lined up.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 19, 2016)

Yea Trump runs thru people like I run thru toilet paper, the type of asshole who enjoys firing people, just to inflict misery, he's so narcissistic it's disturbing..

If he loses to Clinton I wonder if he would even do a concession speech,? if I were a betting man I'd probably say no, the guy is that much of a cockroach.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 19, 2016)

Condi gave a "fuck you" to Donnie right up front.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 19, 2016)

Condi was directly complicit in re: vietraq AKA- a war criminal

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Yea Trump runs thru people like I run thru toilet paper, the type of asshole who enjoys firing people, just to inflict misery, he's so narcissistic it's disturbing..
> 
> If he loses to Clinton I wonder if he would even do a concession speech,? if I were a betting man I'd probably say no, the guy is that much of a cockroach.


I can't wait for Trump's version of a concession speech.  Or the Tweets in the next 24 hours, more like.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2016)

Man, that has to be one SHORT "short list".

I guess Sessions is trying to stay on it, maybe Newt.  Carly?

He's going to have little from which to choose, and this is a critical position.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2016)

Trump will not concede.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump will not concede.



I don't think he will be in the general election so the point is moot.

The Party will have to bite the bullet and deny him the nomination as un-electable.

At that point, we will find out if Condi's declaration is due to Trump, or is more of the Sherman-esque variety.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> > Rice is now history.
> ...



You lefties weren't talking about her like that when she was a Republican in a position of power.

And if she ever had run, you would have changed your tune immediately and without an hint of shame over your obvious dishonesty.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Condi was directly complicit in re: vietraq AKA- a war criminal
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk



I guess I missed the trial and verdict on that one.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Kristian said:
> ...




Common lefty problem, since he didn't support a man that won TWO nation wide elections, than NO ONE could have a reason for supporting him.

Ignoring the minor matter of the scores of millions of voters that disagreed.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




REally? I've heard nothing of that, from anyone that has worked for him.

I would think if such information was out there that the media would have made use of it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

martybegan said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will not concede.
> ...




He is more electable than some "Free Trade/pro-Amnesty " candidate that won't give White Working Class dems a reason to cross party lines.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I think that if the Republicans run another guy, the person will borrow some of Trumps meat and drink, but will not go all the way.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Condi gave a "fuck you" to Donnie right up front.




No, she didn't.

It is interesting that you feel a need to lie about someone you claim can't win...


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




And how convincing will that be to Rust Belt dems?

It's not convincing to me as a Rust Belt republican.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And that's the problem, however Trump still loses the upper-middle-lower-upper class vote that typically goes Republican, so the question is will the Rust Belt Dems make up for it?


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




Those votes should come back IF the Party starts challenging the Fear Mongering and Race Baiting from the  Dems instead of supporting them.

I refuse to believe that upper middle class and upper class voters WANT working class and lower middle class voters to have stagnate wages forever.

Ask them, do they really want American workers competing on a "level playing field" with literal slave labor?


That's what you call, A RHETORICAL QUESTION.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes, most of the upper-middle-lower-upper republicans skew to liberal policies when called on it. Maybe that's why it may be time for another Party. I know the Whigs name is still available.


----------



## chikenwing (Jun 20, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.


Since when does the left give a crap what she does or doesn't do.you bigots on the left did nothing but deride her when she was part of the bush WH.
now somthing she had said no to several times befor.
Trying to gin up some special meaning from this is rather desperate and hypocritical.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...






Loyalty and consideration for fellow Americans is not a "liberal policy".

All Americans' interests should be considered in crafting policy, and the Working Class and the lower Middle Class have been left out of that equation for quite some time now.


THe "Free Trade" we have with the rest of the world is not really "Free Trade".

It has plenty of rules, and they are mostly slanted against US.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I think you mis-understood. Your bourgeois Republicans we are referencing go Pro-Amnesty when pushed because they skew more "liberal" when it comes to certain policies. 

Most of them are Prog-ish socially, but have a smattering of economic common sense. 

Free Trade to me is less on issue than unrestrained illegal immigration.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




We need them to win, and we can get them, if we can successfully challenge the Left's narrative.

And I agree about Immigration being more important than trade, but both are important and together they are a powerful draw for working class white dems.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Condi gave a "fuck you" to Donnie right up front.
> ...


Sure, she did.  If you don't get metaphor, then is your problem.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Because your candidate can't control his mouth, you can't get the votes you need.  This is generational as much as anything else: the millennials and younger genx'rs realize how false is your narratie.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




If that was true, you and your lib media allies would not spend so much time lying.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Bullshit, and the RepubliCON, Conservative fox  news assholes never  lie huh?? yea right


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Want to cut and paste the complete quote where Trump said all Mexicans are racist?

Didn't think so.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 20, 2016)

martybegan said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will not concede.
> ...


The party will not ditch him, and deny him the nomination simply because he passed the 1237 mark, how are they going to steal it from him??

How is he unelectable when he beat 13 other people running against him, and had about roughly 13 Million + votes in the primaries..

If they deny, him his supporters will burn down Cleveland, I don't think the party wants to go down that road. 

Who will they put in his place, Hillary will kill Cruz, Rubio, or Kasich Or anyone they wanna stick in his place..

I'm not voting for the asshole, but it's a little late in the game for substitution.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What difference does that make Mexicans hate him and are not voting for him anyways...

He's probably gonna lose California (a state he thinks he has a chance)by 20-30 points!! LOL,....


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The celebrity effect gave him wins, however I don't see that carrying over enough into the general election, especially once the Dems really start laying into him.

And anyone they put in his place has the advantage of not being under the gun for the past 2-3 months. 

The fact you won't vote for him proves the point.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> ...




You attacked my claim that the leftist media lies.

So, I asked you to support, what imo, is one of the most important lies that they have told.

You failed to do so.









Want to prove Trump wrong?

Prove that the media was not lying.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 20, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.



You think Condi would ever play second fiddle to a carnival barker?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.


Notice the only way blacks get included in the GOP is if they are appointed or picked? Is that because white Republicans wont vote for a black? Not enough for them to win any high office. OK they'll say they'd be voting for her as VP but that's not really the same as condi winning the primaries herself. Shed be his capable experienced loyal token. Just like his wife. Even she don't like getting with that


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

martybegan said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




The Celebrity Effect got him a hearing. 

HIs polices and communication skills are what fueled his wins.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 20, 2016)

And that fat bloated Orangutan is going to get his ass kicked in the General Election


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> ...



I really doubt that. He channeled anger that has been simmering in middle america.  Bernie did the same thing but he ran into a much more polished party machine then Trump did.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 20, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> ...


what makes you think LEGAL Mexicans would not want to stop the flood of wage lowering illegals?


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> ...




There have been a few black Republican congressmen, but when such a high percentage of a population is in the other party, you wouldn't expect to see many.


And the Colin Powell polls of the 90s, showed that Republicans would be happy to support a black President, if he wasn't Obama.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> > Rice is now history.
> ...



Brains are wonderful.  What the Trump campaign is sorely lacking—from a strictly election box score perspective— is anyone with political instincts geared toward a general election environment.   The problems run much deeper than that but adding Condi Rice gives you a bit of shine but on the stump, she would not be much help, on the policy front, she won’t help that much and on the strategy side…zero.  

You’re correct that she would overshadow him in a way that nobody has seen since Dukakis/Bentsen.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 20, 2016)

What if he picked her for President and took VP for himself?


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Mention his name now and see shudders from the GOP RWers...


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 20, 2016)

candycorn said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Kristian said:
> ...



Excellent example!  I guess you also wondered why that ticket wasn't turned around...little Mikey was such a disappointment.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




They are angry because their interests have not been represented for a long time.

By speaking to their interests Trump is showing his support for THEM.

"Channeling anger"?


Maybe. Or maybe they've noticed that the same people who have nothing but contempt for Trump and the same people that have nothing but contempt for them.

Maybe their have noticed how similar the lies the libs says about Trump are to the lies the libs say about them.


Anger is the rational response to being shit on for long periods of time, by assholes.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Yes if a black con was running against a white liberal you would vote for them true.

The day you find a black that believes the way you do and is electable, run one. 

Trump would be smart to pick a black woman. But better a Hispanic woman


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Which is based on the fact that he has since betrayed us.

My point about those polls still stands. 

He was black back in the 90s and the Republican voters supported him. 

Which disproves sealy's claim that white gop voters would not vote for a black guy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.


So you think this is news?

Condi has always said no.

She wants to be NFL Commish......not VP.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


This is what happens when Republicans convince their dumb constituents that all governments are evil. 

Rather than appeal to common sense Republicans pray on stupidity


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Well, of course. But that completely invalidates your earlier claim that "white Republicans won't vote for a black".



> The day you find a black that believes the way you do and is electable, run one.



We have. Several times. Cain was close enough to my  views to get my support. IT was your lib media that tour him down, and foolish republicans that don't have the proper level of contempt for the media.





> Trump would be smart to pick a black woman. But better a Hispanic woman




Trump would be smart to pick a person that would be able to do the job he dies in office. He is old. 


Republicans generally consider that more important than skin color, or gender.

If the person comes from a battle ground state, that would be a plus.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They supported him or bush? Because as soon as he didn't support bush Republicans stopped supporting him.

And what election did Powell win to prove republicans voters will support a black? What did Herman Cain or Ben carson win? Tokens.

Is there a black Republican governor? Has there ever been?


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Anger CANNOT win the General, but it will get a lot of crazies out.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He was never VOTED into anything.  Yes, they supported him, but that is often very different from voting for him.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Governor Wilder in Virginia was the first back Governor in the south.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


They supported bush not Powell.

Fact is they'd vote for ANYONE over hillary so doesn't really matter. But the party knows many whites would stay home if they nominated a black. They aren't ready yes. That goes for women too.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I thought Democrats were racist in the 50s?


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Wilder became Governor in 1990.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



This isn't an anti-government populist rebellion. 

The policies that Trump is building his platform around are not rolling back government polices.

Better Trade policy to bring back manufacturing jobs? That's not stupid. Hell, that's common sense.

Deporting illegals who take jobs and lower wages? That's not stupid. Hell, that's common sense.

Your sources of information are lying to you, for you to be so misinformed.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




THey supported Powell for the Presidency long after Bush was retired.

He refused to run. He didn't WANT to be President.

But the polls verified that Republicans, white republican voters, would have strongly supported POwell, if he had accepted that support.

Pretending that that didn't happen because he refused to run is disingenuous.


Carson? Cain? Tokens?

Tokens are when jobs they don't deserve are given to people because of skin color or some such "identity".


Cain and Carson both ran in large pacts and gathered various levels of support from, in their particular cases, the Conservative wing of the GOP.

They lose against fierce competition. 

IMO, Cain was robbed, mostly be the lying Lefty press.


BUT, that is not what "tokens" are.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




Your characterization of the Working Class Whites and Middle Class Whites as "crazies" reflects the contempt I was referring to before, and is why Trump will win that demographic by large margin.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Nothing supports that except all the lies you have been told by the lib press.

The exit polls at the time showed Powell beating Bill Clinton by a comfortable margin.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who are your black Republican future stars? Why don't Cain and carson try to win office they are qualified for like mayor? 

That's the problem with you guys. You think bush bachmann Cain carson fiorino trump are qualified.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Same polls showed Romney winning


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Americans overwhelmingly and correctly have contempt for the far right.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I agree totally. The problem is the angry might not be enough to stop President Clinton II from being in a position to screw with things from 2nd amendment rights to religious fr


Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




They have every right to be angry, we have been getting 2 flavors of the same bullshit for a few decades now. Hell, Clinton I was more of a fiscal conservative than any of the last 2, and future 2.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Who says all government is evil. Too much government is the problem.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

T


martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Then why did Republicans lie and call him a socialist? Hard to take conservatives serious when 1 minute Clinton's a lib the next he's in bed with wallstreet


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> T
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> ...



Some Republicans call everyone a socialist. Bernie is actually a socialist, Obama and Hillary are progressive statists, and Bill was a progressive statist with a smidge of conservative economic sense.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


He was a triangulators that's for sure. The Clinton's give in too much to the GOP it's one of the things I don't love about her. It's why we went with Obama over hillary. But I liked the clintons


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Clinton I was president during my college years, and he was moderated by a Republican Congress (after the AW Ban disaster), but right now using precedent from Bush II and Obama the president wields too much power by way of federal agencies that expand their own power without going back to congress. 

And Hillary to me is far more of a true blue lefty than Bill was or is.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

And tr


martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


And trumps your answer? You better dump him at the convention


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2016)

Want to save the GOP?

We dump Trump at the convention and go with Kasich who can still beat Hillary.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> And tr
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> ...


They can't just dump him, sorry he got the required amount of delegates, so all they can basically do is have regrets and buyers remorse, and prepare for a nasty hangover on November 9, the man isn't going anywhere..

He beat roughly 20 other people to win the whole enchilada, And to be honest with you none of those 20 other people can beat Clinton, she's just got too many weapons, money, support staff, and demographics, to lose..


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Want to save the GOP?
> 
> We dump Trump at the convention and go with Kasich who can still beat Hillary.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I also voted for Obama over Hillary in 2008, ( i didnt like her vote to invade Iraq) and looking back , she WOULD HAVE WON, but those superdelegates ditched her for Obamafor reasons we will never know, she would have beaten McCain silly...

That being said if Hillary is elected, I fully believe she will be a better President than Obama..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2016)

Of course we can dump him.

That's what for we have a rules committee.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I hardly ever Ignore anyone.  But honestly, your posts have convinced me that even attempting to take you seriously is out of the question.  You seem to fabricate facts which run opposite to reality.  Yet, I don't want to take away the feelings of excitement that thrills you when you post them, I will continue to see your name in my Alerts and realize that you are typing another fictitious day dream.  They are not really worth my time to read anymore. So.....

*GO DONALD!*​


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> And tr
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> ...



I'm actually hoping for that. I was flopping between Jindal and Walker in the beginning, settled on Cruz at the end.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 20, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > And tr
> ...



They actually can, primaries and conventions don't really follow the same rules as a regular election.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 20, 2016)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > And tr
> ...


'
Dump Trump and his cult sits out the election.  The GOP is in a bad spot.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > And tr
> ...


You settled on crazy then


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> ...





The false accusation of racism, is scaring off millions of voters, white AND otherwise, that if they looked at Trump's policies would like them.

That is one of the reasons the Left makes so many False Accusation of Racism.


----------



## Kristian (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> I was flopping between Jindal and Walker in the beginning, settled on Cruz at the end.



Real good your hopes on from early begin then in finsih lineup a Canada born.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 21, 2016)

Saw the headline; didn't care. I already knew she didn't resonate with the Trump message. I think Romney made a mistake picking Ryan over her though.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Replace R with a D and you'd be correct. Democrats pray on stupidity, and misinformation is their greatest tool in maintaining their power.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

Crazy Ted may have a chance now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Crazy Ted may have a chance now.



Lyin' Ted


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Maybe, maybe not. The masses might be rallied enough to go against Hillary if the Republicans pick the right person.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Correll engages in the age old racist tactic of saying he is not a racist but his enemies make false accusations against his racism.  Correll's posting is typical of the faux defense by the racists of the far right.

Trump is losing the election because Americans have awoken to the danger he is truly to the country.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't see him as crazy, he's religious.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. You didn't address my point that the polls showed very strong support for Powell from Republican voters.

2. You didn't address my point that Cain and Carson were NOT tokens.

3. Who are future black Republican Stars? I have no idea even if there are any right now. Black republicans are unfortunately a small population. Black republicans tend to be social conservative and hard liners. Those have never been nurtured and celebrated by the Country Club Republicans in charge of the party. So you are looking for bright stars iN small segment of a small segment of a small percentage of the party. Thus the lack of "future black stars" is not a reflection on Republican voters.

4.a. Not qualified? Are you referring to the inexperience of Cain and Carson? That's a fair issue. But we on the Right were not getting what we wanted from the more mainstream candidates.  You see the same mechanism at work with Trump's rise.

4b NOt qualified? Are you referring to the fact you don't agree with Bachmann? You don't have to. Republican voters do.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Proof?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

None of that means anything, Correll.

Proof?  Correll does not do proof.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




No, they didn't.

The Gold Standard of Polls are Exit polls, taken from people who have just voted, so you don't get ANY  non voters in the mix, nor get an answer from ANYONE that would have changed their mind by the actual voting time.

Powell crushed Clinton in the Exit polls, 50 to 38%. Also,  Powell would have won the race because of the support of white voters — Bill Clinton outpolled him 2 to 1 among the blacks surveyed. 

No exit poll showed Romney winning.

AND regardless, an error of 4 or 5% can make a poll WRONG in who wins an election, but would still show that the vast majority of a party would have supported it's candidate.


The idea that Republicans won't vote for blacks is a lie you have been told, over and over and over again.



The GOP is not racist. This is good news. Why are you so resistant to it?

It means that the differences in policy ARE ACTUAL differences in policy, that could be worked out, not an unending battle between GOOD and EVUL.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> ...




THere is nothing racist about wanting to deport illegals, or bringing manufacturing jobs back to America.

YOu believe that I am racist, because it gives you an excuse to not respond to points that you cannot refute.

And you are too dishonest to admit that.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> ...




Anecdotal. 

I have regularly run into people who, when pressed express some level of agreement with Trump's policies but won't consider the man because he is racist.

Hell, JOE, that extreme troll, admits that Trump's proposed policies are attractive to a Working/Middle Class white, but he WON'T even consider Trump, because he is "racist".


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




Anger is NOT enough to stop Hillary.

Trump is doing his part in getting those White Working CLass DEMS we need to win.

The rest of the Party needs to tell the Leadership to grow up, deal with the fact that they lost and that they lost because of their failures, and to support the FUCKING CANDIDATE.


Or, we will have a supreme court that is heavily Leftist for the rest of OUR LIVES. and beyond.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The problem is for each blue collar dem you get, you lose a upper middle republican to hillary, AND you lose a more libertarian leaning Republican to Johnson.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I understand that you don't like it when I call you on your bullshit and refuse to be intimidate by fears of being called names.


So, fuck you very much.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




The upper class needs to be told the Truth, but those they respect, Establishment Republicans, that Trump is a populist with an off putting style, but with policies that are reasonable and workable, and would benefit the Working and Middle Class Americans greatly.


The Libertarians, need to be told the Truth, by those they respect that, whatever issues, they have with Trump, Hillary is a hundred times worse.


We can win this. 

if our leadership puts the interests of the Party and America ahead of their own selfish short term political interests.

Or if their constituents DEMAND IT of them.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Saw the headline; didn't care. I already knew she didn't resonate with the Trump message. I think Romney made a mistake picking Ryan over her though.




She would have told him no, too.

But yes, that would have been a much better fit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll, a true racist, has no fear for standing up for his evil creed.  No, Trump and his minions cannot win this.  Americans are on to him.

Joe: Trump focused on good times, not winning


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll, a true racist, has no fear for standing up for his evil creed.  No, Trump and his minions cannot win this.  Americans are on to him.
> 
> Joe: Trump focused on good times, not winning




Great rebuttal Jake. Completely negative. NO one could mistake that for agreement.

Of course, you didn't say a single thing to SUPPORT your disagreement, but that is pretty normal for you.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trump runs on nothing but anger, his policies are shifting, and at some times at odds with others he holds. He isn't raising ANY money, and from what I see he has zero ground game. He is running on his name, and his name won't be enough to win enough States in November.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Correll, a true racist, has no fear for standing up for his evil creed.  No, Trump and his minions cannot win this.  Americans are on to him.
> ...


A truthful rebuke of you and your racism and your master is appropriate in any form that it is delivered.  I  always supported my comments in the past, and you generally asserted that I was wrong without evidence.  Nope,  the polls show that Americans disagree with Trump for the most part.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

*All Clinton, All Across The Board*

*Tuesday, June 21* 
*Race/Topic (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread* 
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton CNN/ORC Clinton 47, Trump 42 Clinton +5 
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein CNN/ORC Clinton 42, Trump 38, Johnson 9, Stein 7 Clinton +4 
Pennsylvania: Trump vs. Clinton Quinnipiac Clinton 42, Trump 41 Clinton +1 
Ohio: Trump vs. Clinton Quinnipiac Clinton 40, Trump 40 Tie 
Florida: Trump vs. Clinton Quinnipiac Clinton 47, Trump 39 Clinton +8 
Pennsylvania: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Quinnipiac Clinton 39, Trump 36, Johnson 9, Stein 4 Clinton +3 
Ohio: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Quinnipiac Clinton 38, Trump 36, Johnson 8, Stein 3 Clinton +2 
Florida: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Quinnipiac Clinton 42, Trump 36, Johnson 7, Stein 3 Clinton +6


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the headline; didn't care. I already knew she didn't resonate with the Trump message. I think Romney made a mistake picking Ryan over her though.
> ...



She would have accepted in a New York minute.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Trump's supporters are fanatics.  If he is not picked the GOP will be crushed.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Hope springs eternal for followers of the might be indicted one.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Yadayadayada.....


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Blah Blah Blah.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




He is not running on his name.

He is running on his communications and negotiation skills, his issues, his standing up to PC, and his standing up for the American workers.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




You supported your arguments in the past with your assumptions, and declared yourself the winner and the matter closed.

You are an asshole.

The polls reflect the good job the left has done lying to the American people.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, he's running on his name. We have entered the era of the Kardashian Candidate.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> *All Clinton, All Across The Board*
> 
> *Tuesday, June 21*
> *Race/Topic (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread*
> ...



Did you not see the tie?

Or was that STILL ANOTHER LIE?

Your constant lying undermines your pretense of confidence.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



What are you basing that on?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The fact that in talking to people who support him they seem to only know vague policy points of Trump's, but gush over him, kind of like people gush over a celebrity.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 21, 2016)

Ah, Jammie Jake....still using "we" in speaking of The Republican Convention.

Should we tell him that pants are mandatory - that pretty red Dr. Dentons with velcro backflaps are unacceptable attire?  Or just let him find out at the door.  Let's hope they don't have one of those cute "You Have To Be This Tall" thingies by the entrance!


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Here is how you've been conned into voting GOP.  Assuming you are the typical GOP voter who doesn't make enough money to be voting GOP but still you think you belong.

5 Reasons Why Poor and Middle Class Americans Vote Republican

1. Religion 
2. Abortion
3. Fear: Let’s face it, fear is much easier to sell than hope. But not only is it easier to sell, much like religion, it’s also a great way to get people to act irrationally and against their own interests. If you keep people afraid – which Republicans constantly do – you can get them to believe all sorts of nonsense. 4. Ignorance: Now, by this I don’t mean that every Republican voter is ignorant. What I mean is that most people have no idea how government works. That combined with the fact that the average American’s “political memory” seems to be on par with Dory from Finding Nemo, and what you get are people who blame the wrong people for the issues in our country. Think about this: The Republican party runs on the pretense that government is corrupt and inefficient. Yet, they’re the ones trying to make it more corrupt and inefficient. It’s Democrats who want to overturn Citizens United, get money out of politics and fix the government. Not only that, but Republicans build their platform on the “evils” of government… so why would they ever try to make it work better?  As I’ve said before, if you want to see who you can trust in government, ask yourself which party is trying to get money out of politics and which party is trying to get more money in. 5. Guns: The issue of guns ties into a lot of facets of Republican voters. Many Republicans cling to their guns because of the fear-mongering they’ve been sold about “bad guys with guns.” Living in Texas, I constantly laugh at these imbeciles who walk around thinking they’re going to take down a “bad guy” if some sort of active shooter situation arose. Especially when I know many of them would probably piss themselves if someone ever actually pointed a gun at them. Guns also tie in with the asinine belief that our Second Amendment is there to give us the right to overthrow a Constitutionally elected government. Something that’s never made any sense to me. Article III of the Constitution clearly states that treason is not-at-all acceptable. Not only that, but I’ve yet to have anyone rationally explain to me how violently overthrowing a Constitutionally elected government is remotely “Constitutional.” If someone overthrows a president I voted for – isn’t that a violation of my rights? But Republicans have always masterfully sold this belief that any mention of gun regulations is tantamount to Nazi Germany or some other horrifically oppressive regime. As if asking people to pass extensive background checks, banning access to certain kinds of “military-style” assault rifles and limiting magazine size is the same as a full-on gun confiscation by the government to weaken its people. We can’t even begin to have a common sense discussion about gun violence because of fools on the right who don’t believe that guns have anything to do with it in the first place. It’s completely absurd.

Read more at: 5 Reasons Why Poor and Middle Class Americans Vote Republican


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Here is how you've been conned into voting GOP.  Assuming you are the typical GOP voter who doesn't make enough money to be voting GOP but still you think you belong.

5 Reasons Why Poor and Middle Class Americans Vote Republican

1. Religion 
2. Abortion
3. Fear: Let’s face it, fear is much easier to sell than hope. But not only is it easier to sell, much like religion, it’s also a great way to get people to act irrationally and against their own interests. If you keep people afraid – which Republicans constantly do – you can get them to believe all sorts of nonsense. 4. Ignorance: Now, by this I don’t mean that every Republican voter is ignorant. What I mean is that most people have no idea how government works. That combined with the fact that the average American’s “political memory” seems to be on par with Dory from Finding Nemo, and what you get are people who blame the wrong people for the issues in our country. Think about this: The Republican party runs on the pretense that government is corrupt and inefficient. Yet, they’re the ones trying to make it more corrupt and inefficient. It’s Democrats who want to overturn Citizens United, get money out of politics and fix the government. Not only that, but Republicans build their platform on the “evils” of government… so why would they ever try to make it work better?  As I’ve said before, if you want to see who you can trust in government, ask yourself which party is trying to get money out of politics and which party is trying to get more money in. 5. Guns: The issue of guns ties into a lot of facets of Republican voters. Many Republicans cling to their guns because of the fear-mongering they’ve been sold about “bad guys with guns.” Living in Texas, I constantly laugh at these imbeciles who walk around thinking they’re going to take down a “bad guy” if some sort of active shooter situation arose. Especially when I know many of them would probably piss themselves if someone ever actually pointed a gun at them. Guns also tie in with the asinine belief that our Second Amendment is there to give us the right to overthrow a Constitutionally elected government. Something that’s never made any sense to me. Article III of the Constitution clearly states that treason is not-at-all acceptable. Not only that, but I’ve yet to have anyone rationally explain to me how violently overthrowing a Constitutionally elected government is remotely “Constitutional.” If someone overthrows a president I voted for – isn’t that a violation of my rights? But Republicans have always masterfully sold this belief that any mention of gun regulations is tantamount to Nazi Germany or some other horrifically oppressive regime. As if asking people to pass extensive background checks, banning access to certain kinds of “military-style” assault rifles and limiting magazine size is the same as a full-on gun confiscation by the government to weaken its people. We can’t even begin to have a common sense discussion about gun violence because of fools on the right who don’t believe that guns have anything to do with it in the first place. It’s completely absurd.

Read more at: 5 Reasons Why Poor and Middle Class Americans Vote Republican


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




Lack of detail does not mean that they are not serious about the policies.

I am deadly serious about being anti-immigration, but I did not sweat the details. I don't really believe that a Candidate has complete control over what the exact details of his policy will be when implemented.

I am deadly serious about not wanting to be the world's bitch on trade. But I don't know exactly how any trade negotiations will go, or end up. I do know that ANY ATTEMPT to negotiate trade with the interests of the American citizens as the goal will be a H-U-G-E improvement over what we have had for the last 50 years.

BUT, I want to know generally where his start point is, and where he will be trying to go.


That people are excited over him, is not because he is a celebrity, but because he has communicated a real feeling of being "one of them." 

Not in the sense that he is a self made man, or isn't an Ivy League Grad, but that he is seriously willing to represent them and their interests.

This is not about his time as a Reality TV star, but about his impressive communication skills.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



1. Religion is important to a lot of people. The left has nothing but contempt for religious people, or at least Christians.

2. Abortion is important to a lot of people. If you really believed that millions of babies were being killed, I think it would be important to you. A better question is how Pro-life people who supposedly really believe that millions of babies are being killed, can vote for democratic Pro-Choice Candidates.

3. The Fear complain it just nonsense. Not all change is good. Disagreeing with a lib about which change is good, does not mean that someone is inordinately afraid or afraid of change.

BUT, Dismissing conservatives concerns as "fear" does avoid the need to defend any such change as good and marginalizes the left enemies.

It does mean that poor policies and negative change sometimes occurs with serious harm to people and America, but, libs don't seem to care.

It also means that large segments of Americans get to see that their interests are pissed on by the rest of society and that they are laughed.

Which is a extra plus, if someone is purposefully trying to tear this nation apart.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Always running back to the tired "mystification" concept so cherished by those on the left.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Honestly he doesn't impress me communications wise, which is probably why I only see this as a scale up of "The Apprentice".


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


waaaaaaaaaa, its always the media fault, blah blah blah..

Yea I guess when you call Mexicans racist, talk about building some fucking wall, and talk racist shit to a judge of all people because he is Hispanic, , after a while your gonna be called a racist, just the way it goes, wow unreal huh..

That fat blob of orange shit is tanking HARD and I'm enjoying every minute of it


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Clearly the right person doesn't exist because every GOP candidate that ran against trump sucked.

That means the entire party sucks.

Just ask Republicans who overwhelmingly picked loser trump.

PS. Hillary beat trump in a new Florida poll. Good luck


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Same thing really


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



He convinced millions of working class dems, despite generations of class warfare and anti-republican propaganda, that he is "one of them" while still they all know that he was born rich and is Ivy League.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




No one has ever said that fear mongering and race baiting doesn't work.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> ...




Do you believe that some mexicans are racist?


Building a wall is not racist.

Saying a judge is biased is not racist.


I can see that you enjoy seeing Trump taking a beating.



Do you want to tear this nation apart?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Condoleezza Rice 'not interested' in being Trump's vice president | Fox News':
> 
> Ha Ha.....No Republican that wants a political future will attach him/herself to Donnie.


Not only that, but pretty much all of them cannot stomach him.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


If trump was believable and not playing a character. He's ridiculous.

This reminds me of whites crying about oj being found not guilty. You want to ignore all the white murderers who went free.

Yes we are scaring women their right to choose is at stake. It's true.

The GOP are the good old boys party. Blacks do not benefit from the good old boys policies. Neither will you eventually.

BTW, what do you do or what did you do before you retired?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Trump's Celebrity effect skewed the winnowing process for the other candidates. Not complaining, just pointing it out.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The question is will this maintain until November. The problem with a populist uprising is that a portion of the populism consists of (with apologies to Joe Quimby of the Simpsons) "fickle mush-heads" who will turn on a dime if the slope of the flow leads them there.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Not at all.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 21, 2016)

*Warren on Trump: 'Maybe he’s just a lousy businessman’ 
	
 *
Mark Hensch - 06/21/16 12:22 PM EDT
"For all we know, he's paying zero taxes today," she said.





* MSNBC’s Joe Scarborough Rips Donald Trump Again, Calling His Campaign An ‘Embarrassment’ *
On Monday, the 'Morning Joe' host had some of his toughest critiques yet of the Trump campaign.…

 "I was born born born , born to be alive..born to be alive"....


----------



## Camp (Jun 21, 2016)

Condi Rice was the National Security Advisor to the President when 9/11 occurred. She failed to make al Qaeda a priority concern, even though the top national terrorist experts were sending her memo's and begging her to heed their warnings that an attack was imminent. Her failure to prioritize the coming attacks and heed the warnings directly prevented taking actions that may have stopped the attacks of 9/11.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. Trump is plenty believable. You are judging a book by it's cover and ignoring his serious issues, platform and resume.

2. OJ was guilty. That some white murderers go free does not mean that it is cool that OJ went free. That was pretty cra cra there.

3a. Your pretense that all women are pro-choice is false. 

3b Trump is not anti-women.

4. The GOP is not the Good Old Boys party. The GOP was pro-civil rights before being pro-civil rights was cool. The gop has NO PLATFORM of pro-white discrimination or anti-black or brown discrimination, not now or not for several generations.

5. I am still working. My career was Radiation Therapy. Why do you ask?


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I don't think so in this case.


These people have been marginalized and insulted by the elite for decades. 

They are sick and tired of that.

That same Political Class and Media and Pop Culture that have been actively showering them with contempt for their ENTIRE LIVES, is now the one that is now, in effect, constantly reinforcing the idea that Trump is "one of them".

None of that is going to change, not in a few months, hell, not in a few decades.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

Camp said:


> Condi Rice was the National Security Advisor to the President when 9/11 occurred. She failed to make al Qaeda a priority concern, even though the top national terrorist experts were sending her memo's and begging her to heed their warnings that an attack was imminent. Her failure to prioritize the coming attacks and heed the warnings directly prevented taking actions that may have stopped the attacks of 9/11.



Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The other side of the coin is how much Hillary can scare her base with Trump being on the other side of the Aisle. I can see progs getting much more riled up over Trump than Cruz, Walker, Ryan or any other Republican currently in the bullpen.


----------



## Camp (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Condi Rice was the National Security Advisor to the President when 9/11 occurred. She failed to make al Qaeda a priority concern, even though the top national terrorist experts were sending her memo's and begging her to heed their warnings that an attack was imminent. Her failure to prioritize the coming attacks and heed the warnings directly prevented taking actions that may have stopped the attacks of 9/11.
> ...


Lots of folks rely on and recognize facts. Others, like you, run away from them.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes of course some Mexicans are racist, I've met a lot of them, AND A LOT OF THEM HATE WHITES because of the racism that's been directed toward them, racism, hate just breeds more racism and hate..

Building a wall isn't racist just fucking dumb, funny and ironic how this stupid man can't even explain how he is going to pay for it, LOL..

Tear the country apart??? LOL, The Orangutan is doing a sweet job of that on his own, his campaign is in critical condition and I'm loving every minute of it!!!!!!!!!

What now troll????????


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



The progs weren't going to vote republican anyway. With the increased fear mongering, they might gin up some extra turnout.

But these guys have believed that GHWBush was a nazi. They have been pegged at 10 on the fear-o-meter for most of their lives. Breaking the peg and moving to 11 isn't going to give them much.


These dems WERE going to vote dem. and now they are not.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Serving up tired old reheated bullshit is not facts.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


1. I'm judging trump by the shit coming out of his mouth
2. How many women are pro choice? No, scratch that. How many women of child baring age are pro choice?
3. Don't tell me what the GOP was 56 years ago. Times have changed.
4. In the future the only way to become a radiation therapist will be through a temp agency. Much cheaper to go that route. But just like everyone else you don't see it coming.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> ...




1. SO, you admit that some Mexicans are racist, and that some mexicans hate whites, so why is it wrong of me to call some mexicans racist? 

2. Building a Wall is stupid if you are a stupid supporter of open borders.

3. No. Trump isn't doing anything to tear this nation apart. Nothing in his platform marginalizes or disrespects any Americans. It is your side that does that.

4. ANd you are the troll.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So you are a bush supporter I see.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



interesting point. Still, I'm not going to be convinced Trump is the nominee until the convention is over.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. None of his policies are ridiculous. Deport illegals? Bring back manufacturing jobs? Common sense.

2. Gallup says 41% of women identify as pro-life. 

3. I did. "Not now, not for several generations".

4. Nope. I see the problem with wage stagnation. Hence my desire to limit the labor pool, and bring back manufacturing jobs.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



He has good points and bad points. I did not vote for him for re-election, because of some of his bad points. 

Bill made me regret that.

He was NOT a nazi though, that was my point.


----------



## Camp (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What you call "bullshit" came from Rice herself in live TV sworn testimony before a congressional committee.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




Ignore our enemies. Give your friends a chance. 

Here. Some kittens.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




You're funny.


THis is funnier.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll is not a Texan.  He is from Louisiana.  We would not let him into Texas.  Yes, I know we have Lonestar_logic, but, dammit, we do have some standards.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What I want is for Hillary to have no Chance. 

and cats are evil. When we eventually get one (and a dog) I want to name it either Sauron or Lord Voldemort (The Cat which must not be Named). My Wife is resisting the concept.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976 (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Almost 16 thousand posts, in a little over a year, typical fucking worthless LOSER, you probably wear a diaper, and have a piss can by the computer, so you can keep on playing keyboard warrior, LOL, as long as retards like you, keep posting Trump GARBAGE he  will keep sinking in the polls, keep up the great work asshole...

When that fat blob of Orange excrement with the dead rat on his dome, gets embarrassed and knocked out in this election, I'll be the first one on here talking shit to your dumbass..

I personally can't wait until that Orange cocksucker  tries to campaign in California, New Mexico, or Illinois again, so all those Mexicans you mayonnaise monkeys hate so much, thrash and bring anarchy to his shitty bastard campaign nobody wants to be a part of, even his own party hates him, LOL........

Make America great again


----------



## Camp (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Condi Rice was the National Security Advisor to the President when 9/11 occurred. She failed to make al Qaeda a priority concern, even though the top national terrorist experts were sending her memo's and begging her to heed their warnings that an attack was imminent. Her failure to prioritize the coming attacks and heed the warnings directly prevented taking actions that may have stopped the attacks of 9/11.
> ...


youtube.com/watch?v=IwTSCCMSAoQ

youtube.com/watch?v=BdwRiihwhpk


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *All Clinton, All Across The Board*
> ...


one tie and 8 leads is all across the board.

we will not accept Trump as president or those who support him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

Trump is being beaten down by his own fucking mouth.

He should not talk trash if he does not want it stuff back down his throat.

And his followers here suffer the same fate.


----------



## Kristian (Jun 21, 2016)

Trump will taken GOP in California if he missed his campaign after he hope over his campaign how are maybe news in USMB another treat it's writen real things. Life is more important than win his campaign against a woman even she are favorite just this time and in election time 9-10-11 month this year even she are a she wouldn't lose. It is Ted Cruz or Gary Johnson how can stop she in one duell. Not the Trump.


----------

